# [Biete] Siemens Simatic s5 101 U



## laserdj (1 Februar 2006)

Moin Biete eine Komplette SPS der Firma Siemens an!
Das ganze system besteht aus ,
1x Siemens Simatic S5 101 U Zentralgerät (6ES5 101 8U 113)
1x Siemens Simatic S5 101 U Erweiterung  (6ES5 101 8U C11)
1x Siemens TD 390 Textdisplay                 (6ES5 390 0U A11)
1x Siemens Siclimat BE615                        ( 6FL3 001 4A A11)
2x Speicherkarten
1x PC Programier Kabel
1x Verbindungskabel BE615 > SPS

Preis 150 VB
Versand müsste ich schaun...denke max 10,50euro  über dhl
Zustand optisch 2-3
Technisch Keine ahnung!Habe mal strom drauf....geht auf Run dann leuchten paar leds und 1 schaltet regelmässig wie ein blinklicht!
Wird aber vom PC erkannt!
Software habe ich nicht!Nur ausm internet ne Demo!


























Das ganze als Gebraucht ohne Garantie !So ebay feeling!


----------



## Kai (1 Februar 2006)

Der Preis ist ja wohl ein Witz.  :lol:   :lol:  :lol: 

Die Sachen bekommst Du alle bei Ebay in einem weit besseren Zustand fürn Appel und nen Ei.

Simatic S5 1001U

Simatic S5 TD 390

Siemens Siclimat BE 615

Gruß Kai


----------



## laserdj (1 Februar 2006)

Deswegen steht da ja auch VB 
Mit mir kann man verhandeln


----------

